# Soldier dating air cadet, legal?



## Ruffles250 (22 Nov 2016)

I'm 18, and an NCM in the PRes, I've been seeing this girl that's 17 and in air cadets. We're not doing anything too serious right now, but is there any rules prohibiting us having a relationship in the CSD?


----------



## Jmarcha8 (22 Nov 2016)

There are related rules against compromising your integrity, judgement, authority.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-defence-admin-orders-directives-5000/5019-1.page

The Military recognizes the heart wants what the heart wants.  It only asks that you maintain your professional conduct.


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Nov 2016)

Bullshit.  She's a civilian over the age of consent. You're a part time soldier over the age of consent.  As long as there are no PDAs with either of you in uniform, you're fine.


----------



## Rifleman62 (22 Nov 2016)

Good on you to ask the question Ruffles250.


----------



## Northalbertan (22 Nov 2016)

I would stay away *when she's actually participating in a cadet activity.*

There are items in CATOs that would proscribe contact during an activity.  I have found nothing that would stipulate you can't see her other than that.

NorthAlbertan


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Nov 2016)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Good on you to ask the question Ruffles250.



What he said... there are a few very famous Generals who didn't have the maturity to ask that questions and/or follow advice and suffered he consequences.


----------



## Froger (22 Nov 2016)

As long you and the Cadet are not part of the same Cadet unit. You are not able to help at the cadet unit will you are dating her.


----------

